# New duckwater layout boat



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

Have you seen the new duckwater layout boat? I think these guys are doing some cool stuff. I like the lite boats and am interested to see this in action. Im getting old and lite boats look better all the time. Its nice seeing some diversity in layout boat options before I buy one. Gonna possibly be a new competitor to ufo, bankes, etc. Tony h may not like the this news. 
A bit of info from their page.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

Sounds like plenty of room and foot room it this one.Steve makes nice boats I think when I pick up my 25 ocean it going to have a 2 man layout in it.


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

weiss said:


> Sounds like plenty of room and foot room it this one.Steve makes nice boats I think when I pick up my 25 ocean it going to have a 2 man layout in it.


You wont need a layout if you got a ocean 25.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

I know but I still love shooting out of a layout.Been doing it for 34 years and still love it.


----------



## maddiedog (Nov 21, 2008)

Yes please!


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

sswhitelightning said:


> Have you seen the new duckwater layout boat? I think these guys are doing some cool stuff. I like the lite boats and am interested to see this in action. Im getting old and lite boats look better all the time. Its nice seeing some diversity in layout boat options before I buy one. Gonna possibly be a new competitor to ufo, bankes, etc. Tony h may not like the this news.
> A bit of info from their page.


Not a big deal to me at all. Im more than content with where we are in the duck boat business. Still here and growing slowly each year and moving into bigger and better lines of boats. Contrary to what many would have thought from the refuge forums of 8 years ago. LOL Steve has been trying to build layouts for how long? and so far its been an epic fail everytime. Fiberglass is what we do and layouts are our specialty. Steve can build an aluminum boat and they keep getting better and better every year. If he would quit worrying about me and concentrate on his own line of boats and making them better he wouldn't have time to mess around with silly layout boats. LOL Look back a year or 2 right after we bought TDB and he found out he made a dash to build fiberglass layouts, must have made 3-4 different molds all of which well none are being produced yet, So him being worried about what were doing seems to cost him more money than it makes him. LOL

Plastic and cold weather do not go hand and hand. People think Fiberglass layouts get banged up. Just wait until its plastic in frigid temps beating against a tender boat. Bad news. Been down that road with rotomolding options several years ago as we considered this at one time. Was told we would be foolish to even try it in cold weather because plastic breaks down overtime from UV and will become brittle. Then add cold temps to that same plastic and you have an even more fragile product.

But don't believe me use your best friend google and read all about it.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Duck water boats look like the Cadillac of big water boats. Those suckers look sweet. They are aluminum too, so you know they will last!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

tonyhomer said:


> Not a big deal to me at all. Im more than content with where we are in the duck boat business. Still here and growing slowly each year and moving into bigger and better lines of boats. Contrary to what many would have thought from the refuge forums of 8 years ago. LOL Steve has been trying to build layouts for how long? and so far its been an epic fail everytime. Fiberglass is what we do and layouts are our specialty. Steve can build an aluminum boat and they keep getting better and better every year. If he would quit worrying about me and concentrate on his own line of boats and making them better he wouldn't have time to mess around with silly layout boats. LOL Look back a year or 2 right after we bought TDB and he found out he made a dash to build fiberglass layouts, must have made 3-4 different molds all of which well none are being produced yet, So him being worried about what were doing seems to cost him more money than it makes him. LOL
> 
> Plastic and cold weather do not go hand and hand. People think Fiberglass layouts get banged up. Just wait until its plastic in frigid temps beating against a tender boat. Bad news. Been down that road with rotomolding options several years ago as we considered this at one time. Was told we would be foolish to even try it in cold weather because plastic breaks down overtime from UV and will become brittle. Then add cold temps to that same plastic and you have an even more fragile product.
> 
> But don't believe me use your best friend google and read all about it.


You never cease to amaze me. I have no idea how you can stay in business. 
You are by far the last person I'd ever buy a layout from.


----------



## craigrh13 (Oct 24, 2011)

Nuff Daddy said:


> You never cease to amaze me. I have no idea how you can stay in business.
> You are by far the last person I'd ever buy a layout from.


I'll second that. Too bad to because his products look nice.


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

I agree with the projected problems with a plastic boat, just from my own experiences and yes they will be lighter just as aluminum is.
The inherent problem with a lighter boat is it is like a empty pop can on the water in rougher conditions I also know this from owning both aluminum and fiberglass boats.
I'm sure they will find a market for thier boats but I wonder in the long haul how they will last!


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Honkkilla59 said:


> I agree with the projected problems with a plastic boat, just from my own experiences and yes they will be lighter just as aluminum is.
> 
> The inherent problem with a lighter boat is it is like a empty pop can on the water in rougher conditions I also know this from owning both aluminum and fiberglass boats.
> 
> I'm sure they will find a market for thier boats but I wonder in the long haul how they will last!




There is a difference between voicing possible concerns and openly bashing a company while parting yourself on the back. I could care less how good old homers boats are. If that's how he publicly handles himself, I would never want to be associated with that.


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I often wonder where bitching about Tony h falls on the top ten things to bitch about on a waterfowl forum list. Its got to be in the top 5, but still below sky busting, and guys not being able to ID what they shot. Hmm


----------



## Honkkilla59 (Dec 12, 2013)

Nuff Daddy said:


> There is a difference between voicing possible concerns and openly bashing a company while parting yourself on the back. I could care less how good old homers boats are. If that's how he publicly handles himself, I would never want to be associated with that.


I agree about concerns but not about bashing thier products the market will take care of that whether the product is good or bad!


----------



## Duckman Racing (Oct 11, 2004)

Jimw said:


> I often wonder where bitching about Tony h falls on the top ten things to bitch about on a waterfowl forum list. Its got to be in the top 5, but still below sky busting, and guys not being able to ID what they shot. Hmm


I bet most people don't even know where/why it all started. I know I don't. Something to do with a bunch of guys on the Refuge who were all MLB fans and thought the UFO was a ripoff of MLB's design? I never did get the full story, but I know it has lead to countless internet arguments over the years and people being banned on both sites.


----------



## SBE II (Jan 13, 2009)

Curious to see this thing, never seen something that's rotomolded be lightweight. I know all your high end coolers like yeti and K2 are rotomolded and ruff kennels, and nothing of those are lightweight but the durability is awesome.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Duckman Racing said:


> I bet most people don't even know where/why it all started. I know I don't. Something to do with a bunch of guys on the Refuge who were all MLB fans and thought the UFO was a ripoff of MLB's design? I never did get the full story, but I know it has lead to countless internet arguments over the years and people being banned on both sites.



I have no idea who he even really is. All I know is 90% of his posts are just bashing other people and talking about how good he is. Very poor business ethics of you ask me.


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

Nuff Daddy said:


> I have no idea who he even really is. All I know is 90% of his posts are just bashing other people and talking about how good he is. Very poor business ethics of you ask me.



Most of the companies he talked about are no longer in business. I wonder why? He is blunt and tells it how it is. I prefer that to candy coating. I like that he speaks his mind. It might not always be kind. The truth hurts. 

The plastic kayaks don't hold up in the cold weather and sunlight very well. If it's anything like that I would be nervous. I do like the over all design. Even if it was fiberglass and heavy. You would be towing it anyways. I would be interested to see how it hold up to heavy use. 

Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

His concept is similar to my idea. I picture molded PP boats as strictly October and early November boats, for more casual users. People that don't want the full financial commitment up front and want to try it.
Feel free to send me my royalty checks...


----------



## sswhitelightning (Dec 14, 2004)

How does a dw thread get to be about tony h? I just think a roto molded boat has a place in hunting whether it be lighter or just durable. Now I wont argue tony in saying glass isnt durable. My homemade has lasted 9 years of abuse and still going. I can think of several places I hunt where a lite boat would be awesome. I used to tow around a 2 man revolution and 2 man kalash. Just thinking something new on the market. Not pissing on anyone's business here.


----------



## Sander vitreus 01 (Jan 2, 2008)

A roto molded product if designed properly with the correct material and properties for the application can be extremely durable. Case in point the roto molded tubs used by some ice shanty mfgs. They're proven to take a good beating over miles of jagged ice in frigid conditions, exposed to the elements...day in day out. If there were a comparable fiberglass tub for this it would prob not withstand that abuse, shredded to slivers. So for durability it seems like good idea, and time/cost to produce should be less. Surprised it took so long...lol!


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

For the 5-8 times a year we layout hunt with the boat I own, a two man kalash built kalash, I am more than happy with what I have. Paid off the moment I got it, it has killed more than a few ducks. :evil::evil:

I will be back after I pop some more corn!!!


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

smoke said:


> Steve and the guys are good people and if they are coming out with a roto molded layout I'm fairly certain it will be a heck of a nice rig. Buddies of mine in Ohio have one of Steve's first aluminum layouts and they hunt from it all
> 
> Season long and have had it for years and love it. I friend of mine in Muskegon has a dw ocean 19 and that boat is a beast. Been in Lake Michigan many times and never felt unsafe. I'm sure these layouts will be the same.
> 
> ...


Todd, You have alot of room to talk? every post or thread on this forum that has anything to do with me, my products or posts has your input in them as well and I dont recall anyone ever asking you for your opinion, Obviously if your a mudboat guy you cant know ***** about layouts anyway. LOL

Practice what you preach sir. LOL Its guys like you that keep me coming back for more. And obviously you know by now I'm not scared. And you never have anything to provide other than bashing me. LOL I can have an opinion just like the next guy. But generally my opinions are based on facts when I post something. 

Carry on I'll check back when I get some more free time. Right now I have to build some more boats again. When Im not cruising the forums Im ussually working building another boat for someone in Michigan. I bet it sucks when you see all our boats around and are immediately reminded who I am. Busick, Kalash, Erie UFO all owned and sold by yours truley. hehehehehehe. Happy New year by the way.


----------



## DUCK LAB JAKE (Mar 6, 2004)

Wow, was thinking of buying a UFO, just changed my mind


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

Pretty sure I'll build my own too...


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

Far Beyond Driven said:


> Pretty sure I'll build my own too...






DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Wow, was thinking of buying a UFO, just changed my mind




Maybe you should have read my PM a little closer Tony.


----------



## haverka7 (Dec 31, 2012)

DUCK LAB JAKE said:


> Wow, was thinking of buying a UFO, just changed my mind


Yeah same here! That jagaloon will never see my money!

Sent from my XT1056 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

Duckman Racing said:


> I bet most people don't even know where/why it all started. I know I don't. Something to do with a bunch of guys on the Refuge who were all MLB fans and thought the UFO was a ripoff of MLB's design? I never did get the full story, but I know it has lead to countless internet arguments over the years and people being banned on both sites.


Ya know, if you don't know how it all started, this is no time to start guessing.

Somethings never change...foul odors are emitted from Piqua Ohio.

ToHo, you are still a piece of....work...lol

And Duckman Racing, I do know how it all started...lol


----------



## deadduck365 (Nov 5, 2010)

I am amazed. If only you all had the same attitude towards wall mart Chrysler and General Motors. They are far worse than tony. 


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## Jimw (Jul 8, 2009)

I think it's more of a "me too" thing for most of the guys bashing.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

Jimw said:


> I think it's more of a "me too" thing for most of the guys bashing.


More likely they have all had a bad experience with him. I don't see any sites hating on Steve Hover, Mike Bankes, etc... But every site you go to has a contingent that have had bad experiences with Homer.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> More likely they have all had a bad experience with him. I don't see any sites hating on Steve Hover, Mike Bankes, etc... But every site you go to has a contingent that have had bad experiences with Homer.


Spot on!

There are many folks that know ToHo since his BlackLabDecoys days...LOL


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

Jimw said:


> Same thing happens when someone mentions buying a mud boat. Crazy.


Your opinion and your def entitled to it. But there's a difference between giving my opinion on mud boat hulls and getting on this forum every time there's a thread of lay out boats. Then using said thread to run your competitors name thru the mud. IMO there are lots of good mud boats manufactures. They are building some awesome hulls like Gator trax, Deadfowl customs, Wc customs etc. I try to point out advantages and disadvantages of each model. I've been In More than a few different hulls and do have some experience. 

FYI: Its part of my job being a rep. For Prodigy boats. 

So no apology from me, just a comparison and explanation.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

TSS Caddis said:


> More likely they have all had a bad experience with him. I don't see any sites hating on Steve Hover, Mike Bankes, etc... But every site you go to has a contingent that have had bad experiences with Homer.


TSS

Once again basing you response on what? Any truth or facts or just an opinion based on nothing? Its the same guys on the refuge that it is here. All hiding behind different screen names to protect there selfs. LOL Lee WOW or lwwingwatcher on the refuge being one of the biggest instigators since the MLB UFO issue began and back again to this thread, And he cant mind his own business never could. Always running back to the Black Lab Decoys days of another issue he doesn't know any of the facts regarding only what he see's and reads on the internet. 

Our only enemies are those whom were trying to shut us out and pimp MLB years ago. Same guys different day for the most part. LOL And I assure you if you search the right names and forums you will find plenty of other drama surrounding others you mentioned. Its the way of the Internet. And specifically here and the refuge forums. IF youve been around long enough there is plenty to be found regarding any waterfowl business. Its as simple as that. 

Call it bashing or what ever. We call the truth based on FACTS! Just because i'm a builder doesn't mean I cannot have an opinion on a subject or provide factual details we know to be true if we feel its in the general publics best interest to know.

Do you know how many supposedly towable layouts people have bought because someone told them they would tow only to sink them and find out that they are not towable? LOL If people wouldn't say things like this on these forums that are completely wrong or not specifically described alot of this BS wouldn't get started to begin with. Or the boats that weight 70 or 80 lbs people swear to and then an older person reads it on these forums orders one only to find out its 125lbs or more. Or the boats everyone see with no spray shields on flat water killing limits everyday and being told that the sprayn shields scare the ducks . LOL I could go on and on if you like. Why because I am the one who gets the calls and hears about it all the time. My answer generally is easy, don't believe half of what you read on an internet forum or someone tells you if they don't know it to be true personally. And this is the real world fellas whether you believe it or not its the way it is. Only a very very small percentage of people play on forums and its even less now. Just like everything else in life. How many gimmicks have you fell victim to? Spent your hard earned cash on something that just wasn't what it was claimed to be? We have all done it and will all do it again. LOL

If I told you my ford got better gas mileage compared to my past chevy and that the chevy suspension sucked compared to ford you wouldnt think anything of it now would you? But essentially its the exact same thing. What if my wife worked at ford? 

Business is business. we watch it everyday on TV one company talking about another. Its not bashing at all. Its business and one company trying to provide you with information that might be worthy of you taking a second look at. 

And the same goes with this post you made. You again are making an assumption about me based on what your reading on an internet forum and claiming people have had a bad experience with me. Have you ever had a bad personal experience with me other than on an internet forum?

Hell for that matter has any of you? 

I don't have time for this nonsense. I will not post any further unless I am called out or someone directly responds to me or about me.


Happy New Years.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

tonyhomer said:


> TSS
> 
> Once again basing you response on what? Any truth or facts or just an opinion based on nothing? Its the same guys on the refuge that it is here. All hiding behind different screen names to protect there selfs. LOL Lee WOW or lwwingwatcher on the refuge being one of the biggest instigators since the MLB UFO issue began and back again to this thread, And he cant mind his own business never could. Always running back to the Black Lab Decoys days of another issue he doesn't know any of the facts regarding only what he see's and reads on the internet.
> 
> ...


As the norm, you come on make an ahole post then play victim when you get lit up. Totally no self awareness. I swear, it would kill you to just say, "I looked into an injection molded boat and couldn't make it work. Good luck, I wish you the best". But then that would invole a post where you don't pat yourself on the back or slam someone else.


----------



## Far Beyond Driven (Jan 23, 2006)

No bad personal experience as based on what I've read over and over, I don't want to have any experience. Someday I hope the blinders fall off and you see what a tool you come across as. Perhaps you do and relish in it, which is even more appalling.

You may build the best stuff on earth but this thread alone tells me to stay away.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

TSS Caddis said:


> As the norm, you come on make an ahole post then play victim when you get lit up. Totally no self awareness. I swear, it would kill you to just say, "I looked into an injection molded boat and couldn't make it work. Good luck, I wish you the best". But then that would invole a post where you don't pat yourself on the back or slam someone else.


Oh poor me.......... No one knows anything except me. Lol I'm the expert lol I dont Care lol. It I keep coming on forums and running my competitors thru the mud lol lol lol 
I have had personal dealings with you. Goes to show you that quite possibly you've sniffed to many resin fumes. I've been in the waterfowl Industry for 27 years. Think back to the late 80's early 90's. 

Your an expert nuff said


----------



## Take 'em (Jan 7, 2009)

More LOLs next time please


Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

I bought a mighty layout at pointe mouillee a few years ago for $1000 to replace my heavy two man was made locally using aircraft plywood (that what the guy claimed) . I think the guy I bought it from was Tony and he delivered the boat. I have not had any problem with it what so ever even in 2-3 footers but it is a little heavier that I can handle. I contacted UFO to purchase a Erie Layout that cost $1380 with options. Contact name was also Tony, I do not think they are the same person. delivery was about $200 so I am going to pick it up next year at Pointe Mouillee waterfowl festival. UFO boat is $75 pounds. Now this new design boat, does anyone know how much it cost? what is with paint color gray/blue, never seen a blue layout. Would that work? All these boat builders are hard working businessmen and try to make boat as good as they know how? Some may come across a little ? , do take it against their boat. I would rather to buy a good boat from a grumpy guy than a lousy boat from a nice guy. There was a thread a few week ago that a guy with Banks layout was getting wet every time he went out and company did not do nothing for him.


----------



## WoW. (Aug 11, 2011)

tonyhomer said:


> Our only enemies...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



"enemies" My word....LOL

ToHO, nobody believes half of what you post and based on my personal experience, that is for a reason.

As for additional personal experience, do you want to claim that you have never threatened anybody with litigation?

But, you are right about your nonsense, it has been going on for years because as you have said, bad press is better that no press and your claim to fame has been making idiotic remarks just to create a hot thread where you could get views. If that is the way you need to address other members of the waterfowling community just so you can maybe sell more boats...you go for it.


----------



## tonyhomer (Aug 15, 2011)

smoke said:


> Oh poor me.......... No one knows anything except me. Lol I'm the expert lol I dont Care lol. It I keep coming on forums and running my competitors thru the mud lol lol lol
> I have had personal dealings with you. Goes to show you that quite possibly you've sniffed to many resin fumes. I've been in the waterfowl Industry for 27 years. Think back to the late 80's early 90's.
> 
> Your an expert nuff said


Smoke, The late 80s I was fresh out of HS (87) and printing Newspapers. I didn't start into the waterfowl business until mid to late 90s more to the late with decoys. We didn't start building boats until around 2003 if my memory serves me correctly. We have dealt with thousands upon thousands of people through the years no way I can remember them all and I don't recall any major issues with anyone. Ever. The only issue we were ever involved in that was major was when we were hired by a fella in TN. to make some aluminum molds for him. This fella purchased E-allan decoys from lou and had patterns made of them and we sent them(patterns) off to be molded by our molder(we didnt make patterns or molds in house at that time). Not one of them were marked with any copyrights or names so we had no clue who the original carvers were and well we caught a lot of grief over that and upon Lou contacting us we immediately ceased production of those molds for that guy. Now days every decoy on the planet is being copied and no one even cares. LOL 

So Thats it pretty much the deal other than the normal Internet BS threads such as this one because I made a comment and factual statement redarging Duck Water boats. Nothing meant to cause harm, even stated he makes a nice aluminum boat and that they keep getting better. And here we are 4 pages into it. :yikes:

A quick search through the record books proves the UFO was introduced in 2004 August to be exact. Production of the design and plugs started in 2003, prior to that we built some wood layouts. So who's sniffed to much resin fumes? See your not even close with your info Todd, But hey someone may believe ya. :yikes:

carry on. Over and Out.


----------



## weiss (Dec 1, 2008)

fsamie1 said:


> I want to buy one. No one tells me how much it cost? How much it weighs? is it going to be blue and gray? UFO Erie layout is about 1350 dollars and 75 pounds. is this new boat cheaper and lighter? Steve Hoover, can you answer my questions? if you do not know for sure please tell me approximate weight and cost. How about the blue paint?? thanks


I'm sure Steve can answer your questions try him on Duckwater boats face book page.


----------



## smoke (Jun 3, 2006)

FYI: What you are seeing attached is a solid model of the boat. Aka a cad drawing not an actual photo of the boat. I'm not sure what color the finished product will be but don't read to much into the solid model. You can shade and color different areas of the drawing for clarity etc. 

I'm off again, this time for good! 

Ps: please don't feed the troll


----------



## waxico (Jan 21, 2008)

Hey Divers owning Boyne I'm here every weekend representing water fowlers amongst the yuppie losers. Just grilled duck breast today at the half way house they were on the strips like a fat kid on a bag of Cheetos.
We got 3" on wed. Pm and 6" on Thursday.
If you see a snowboarder with a chrome helmet bombing straight down the hill it's me!!!!!


----------



## flighthunter (Nov 21, 2005)

Please wear your camo jacket and Levi's. Love that look.


----------



## Nuff Daddy (Dec 5, 2012)

waxico said:


> Hey Divers owning Boyne I'm here every weekend representing water fowlers amongst the yuppie losers. Just grilled duck breast today at the half way house they were on the strips like a fat kid on a bag of Cheetos.
> We got 3" on wed. Pm and 6" on Thursday.
> If you see a snowboarder with a chrome helmet bombing straight down the hill it's me!!!!!




I'll be there Sunday and Monday. 
I'll be the guy wearing the Santa hat that can't snowboard.


----------



## TSS Caddis (Mar 15, 2002)

adam bomb said:


> Why doesn't everyone just S T F U.Buy what you want and don't use what you think sucks. Duck seasons only been closed 5 days. You shouldn't be this irritable already. Pour a round of Crown and chill.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Ohub Campfire


Irritable, no. Irritated that no layout thread can make it 5 posts without Homer chiming in to slam every boat, yes.


----------



## Divers Down (Mar 31, 2008)

waxico said:


> Hey Divers owning Boyne I'm here every weekend representing water fowlers amongst the yuppie losers. Just grilled duck breast today at the half way house they were on the strips like a fat kid on a bag of Cheetos.
> We got 3" on wed. Pm and 6" on Thursday.
> If you see a snowboarder with a chrome helmet bombing straight down the hill it's me!!!!!


Thats awesome! I'll be seein ya soon


----------



## bheary (Dec 29, 2010)

Where have the mods been?


----------



## Steve Hoover (Aug 31, 2013)

I apologize I didn't see the questions sooner. 

The 2 man will weigh less than 100 pounds

Color can be two colors. I need to find the colors that best suit our waters. We can also make it a solid color. 

Price will be around 2k for the two man. 

The one man is being cad out now. We would like to sell it around $1,200. I will show pictures of it as soon as the patent number is assigned. It looks awesome!

Lee you will like the spray shield 

I will post pictures soon

Thanks,

Steve


----------



## ahartz (Dec 28, 2000)

TSS Caddis said:


> Irritable, no. Irritated that no layout thread can make it 5 posts without Homer chiming in to slam every boat, yes.


hmmm.... thank you....


----------



## fsamie1 (Mar 8, 2008)

Thanks, one man should be about 60-70 pounds then??

If I read the drawings correctly, it is 192 inches long (16 feet) by 84 inches (7 feet), is this right? most layout boat are 10 foot long. Most tender boats are 18-22 feet, so we got to tow this this??


----------



## Steve Hoover (Aug 31, 2013)

The dimensions are not correct on the cad drawing. The 2 man is 14' long and the one man is 12' long. When we designed the boat the program stretched the boat, so we adjusted measurements and got it back to 14'

Steve


----------



## Steve Hoover (Aug 31, 2013)

Here are the true dimensions of the two man layout!

Patent Pending 29/513,604


----------



## Swamp Boss (Mar 14, 2003)

When I worked downtown a while ago I couldnt believe how scrawny and ratty the pigeons were! Then the DNR introduced Peregrine Falcons to the area. The peregrine that lived by my office learned that just by letting out a scream in the concrete canyon he could roust all of these scrawny pigeons into a crazy flush where he could just pick them off as he wished. After awhile the scrawny pigeons disappeared.


----------

